# I almost died today.



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

God Damn, the ratchets or the high back? I noticed that if I don't lock that little latch that they are Really easy to slide open....


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Holy crap...amazing you did not get seriously injured. That really sucks. Pretty much never rode anything but Burtons for the last 25 years and never had any kind of serious issue.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Geez. Glad you didn't get seriously injured.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Good job staying alive!


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

What board? so I never buy from the company.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

karma for buying Flow bindings.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Argo said:


> God Damn, the ratchets or the high back? I noticed that if I don't lock that little latch that they are Really easy to slide open....


I've ridden these fuckers for years, and I've maintained them, installed new ratchets and cables. BOTH bindings opened up while I was riding? Damn lucky I didn't kill myself. And that Ski Patrol was behind me. What a trip! I was probably doing 45 mph when my board broke loose. It was quite a tumble!


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

StAntonRider said:


> What board? so I never buy from the company.


The flow bindings opened. Has nothing to do with the board.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

StAntonRider said:


> What board? so I never buy from the company.


The board is great. Never Summer Titan.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Handbanana said:


> The flow bindings opened. Has nothing to do with the board.


He also broke his board and complained about that too. Something tells me he aint all there...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So was it the ratchets or high back? Can't even imagine that scenario. I have had nightmares about one binding coming out but both... Fuck that! Skier style yard sales!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

statistically both opening at same time is astronomical, did anything change on them? new hardware?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> He also broke his board and complained about that too. Something tells me he aint all there...


I broke my board? I have never broken a board. I think you're thinking of another thread.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Never experienced anything like this. Bombing down a diamond trail, BOTH bindings break loose. My board flies off into the trees. I catapult downhill and only save myself by grabbing a tree. Fortunately Ski Patrol was right behind me and helped dig me out. Life flashed before my eyes. *Now I'm looking for a lawyer.* Top of the line Flow bindings...never experience such a total meltdown like this. They BOTH opened up at high speed.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> statistically both opening at same time is astronomical, did anything change on them? new hardware?


I don't know. You tell me. When have you EVER had both bindings open up on you? I've been riding for fourteen years.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I broke my board? I have never broken a board. I think you're thinking of another thread.


Sorry not you. Was referring to the Guy Handbanana was quoting who broke his Ultra Aviator and made an entire thread complaining that it was a delam and that we all didn't know what we were talking about.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


>


Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I don't know. You tell me. When have you EVER had both bindings open up on you? I've been riding for fourteen years.


what I am asking is, was any work done on bindings? or are they new ?
if new, which model, and what opened on you, the highback latch came down? or did the straps come free?.

I have had a binding go loose on me, once when I did not click it in enough, but never both.
I also know that Gnu Had issues a bout 2 years ago, with a bad manufacture where the ankle strap would break.

Just trying to understand what happened as many of us are flow users, and want to fully grasp what happened so we can also check our bindings


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Argo said:


> So was it the ratchets or high back? Can't even imagine that scenario. I have had nightmares about one binding coming out but both... Fuck that! Skier style yard sales!


It was a skier style yard sale. I've never seen anything like that on a snowboard. BOTH bindings release? Never seen it. But I could post a funny gif of a black guy.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.


Now now, no need to bring famanine hygiene into this. Besides, according to Gwenyth Paltrow it's all about steam cleaning now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.




You "only" told us what happened? You're the one that said he's now looking for a lawyer. You suffered no actual damages. You're almost certainly not going to be able to prove that this wasn't due to user error. The fact that the odds of both bindings, which you've admittedly ridden for years, both failed simultaneously is virtually nil is definitely working against you here too. The fact that you've admittedly replaced multiple parts on the bindings - I'm assuming that you either did it yourself or paid a shop to do it - pretty much exonerates Flow. You have no legal case and no lawyer worth a shit would bother with this "case".


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Did you get hurt? Why lawyer up? 

I mean, I'd call Flow and bitch, and figure out the problem but come on man  


That would've been a crazy sight to see though. Was it tough finding the board?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> what I am asking is, was any work done on bindings? or are they new ?
> if new, which model, and what opened on you, the highback latch came down? or did the straps come free?


I rode with them yesterday. I rode with them at Sugarbush three weeks ago and at Bolton Valley last week. I used them yesterday at tiny little Sundown in Connecticut, then today at Butternut. NOTHING changed.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> You "only" told us what happened? You're the one that said he's now looking for a lawyer. You suffered no actual damages. You're almost certainly not going to be able to prove that this wasn't due to user error. The fact that the odds of both bindings, which you've admittedly ridden for years, both failed simultaneously is virtually nil is definitely working against you here too. The fact that you've admittedly replaced multiple parts on the bindings - I'm assuming that you either did it yourself or paid a shop to do it - pretty much exonerates Flow. You have no legal case and no lawyer worth a shit would bother with this "case".


It pretty much exonerates you for knowing what the fuck you're talking about. I had Flow send me the parts, and a Flow authorized dealer install them. So, the offer to suck my dick still stands.


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

did you happen to fall down previously and slide backwards down the hill? the back latches like to catch in the snow and open up sometimes with my nx-2s. Ive done this before and not noticed until i get up and riding again. glad your important bits missed the trees.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody else still finding it wierd you haven't said what came loose on the bindings? Its a simply one word response and you keep beating around it...:embarrased1:


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Can you tell if it was the screws or the inserts? are the screws shredded? are the inserts pulled? that will be the judge of all this. 

And to whoever said I don't know shit suck my 2 cm cock and go ride rotating bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> It pretty much exonerates you for knowing what the fuck you're talking about. I had Flow send me the parts, and a Flow authorized dealer install them. So, the offer to suck my dick still stands.


Two scenarios exist here...

1. Bindings that have functioned perfectly for years by your own admission picked that precise moment to fail simultaneously due to faults in their design.
2. You're and idiot and Darwin narrowly missed today.

Your posts on this thread make it pretty easily for me to conclude that #2 is the one that passes Occam's Razor.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

JH84 said:


> Did you get hurt? Why lawyer up?
> 
> I mean, I'd call Flow and bitch, and figure out the problem but come on man
> 
> ...



I didn't get hurt, but if you've never experienced your board disappearing from underneath you at 45 mph, go for it. The Ski Patrol was awesome. I went and spoke with the manager of the resort and thanked them for their great response. I'm actually not the lawyer kind of guy. And I like Flow. The other guy is still welcome to suck my dick.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Two scenarios exist here...
> 
> 1. Bindings that have functioned perfectly for years by your own admission picked that precise moment to fail simultaneously due to faults in their design.
> 2. You're and idiot and Darwin narrowly missed today.
> ...


Says the guy who posts the ***** gifs. Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Says the guy who posts the ***** gifs. Thanks.


I hope your racist ass gets banned. :finger1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Says the guy who posts the ***** gifs. Thanks.


Alright bored with the thread, no explanation of what happened, wont answer even the most basic question, hell did this even happen or are you just making it all up?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.





surfinsnow said:


> So, the offer to suck my dick still stands.





surfinsnow said:


> The other guy is still welcome to suck my dick.


wow Linville i think he may have a thing for you man


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Says the guy who posts the ***** gifs. Thanks.


Watch Selma. Great movie.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> surfinsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Says the guy who posts the ***** gifs. Thanks.
> ...


I 2nd that notion!


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Wait lets just realize this guy rode flows on a never summer.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> Anybody else still finding it wierd you haven't said what came loose on the bindings? Its a simply one word response and you keep beating around it...:embarrased1:


No, only you. I was doing nothing unusual. I was riding fast on packed powder, making carving turns. I went into a toe turn and and my board completely separated from my feet. BOTH bindings opened, and my board shot off into the woods while I tumbled down the hill. It's pretty simple. I've used these bindings for a couple of years and I love them. I broke a ladder at Pico last year, but it was fixed. That doesn't explain why BOTH bindings would open in a toe turn. Why do you think I'd make this up? Just for the enjoyment of idiots on the snowboard forum?


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Just kidding let's give him a break hes from New England he will be even more butthurt after Sunday.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

StAntonRider said:


> Wait lets just realize this guy rode flows on a never summer.


Whats that have to do with anything? It wasn't an Ultra so he should have been fine right? :embarrased1:


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> No, only you. I was doing nothing unusual. I was riding fast on packed powder, making carving turns. I went into a toe turn and and my board completely separated from my feet. BOTH bindings opened, and my board shot off into the woods while I tumbled down the hill. It's pretty simple. I've used these binding for a couple of years and I love them. I broke a ladder at Pico last year, but it was fixed. That doesn't explain why BOTH bindings would open in a toe turn.


OOOOO so the ladder broke not the crews gotcha. Then yeah flow sucks no surprise there.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Whats that have to do with anything? It wasn't an Ultra so he should have been fine right? :embarrased1:


"Suck my dick" 

:embarrased1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

StAntonRider said:


> OOOOO so the ladder broke not the crews gotcha. Then yeah flow sucks no surprise there.


He said a strap broke previously, not this time, learn to read. And Surf, you still havent said what part of the binding opened, 4 pages in and still unable to answer that?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

StAntonRider said:


> "Suck my dick"
> 
> :embarrased1:


:happy::happy::happy::happy::dance:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

StAntonRider said:


> Wait lets just realize this guy rode flows on a never summer.


Is that a bad thing? I should be riding K2's on a Burton? Would that make me more cool?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> He said a strap broke previously, not this time, learn to read. And Surf, you still havent said what part of the binding opened, 4 pages in and still unable to answer that?


Sure I did. I was carving toe side and my entire board separated from my feet. Both bindings opened. How much more clear do I have to be?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> I've ridden these fuckers for years, and *I've maintained them, installed new ratchets and cables.* BOTH bindings opened up while I was riding? Damn lucky I didn't kill myself. And that Ski Patrol was behind me. What a trip! I was probably doing 45 mph when my board broke loose. It was quite a tumble!





surfinsnow said:


> It pretty much exonerates you for knowing what the fuck you're talking about. *I had Flow send me the parts, and a Flow authorized dealer install them.* So, the offer to suck my dick still stands.





surfinsnow said:


> No, only you. I was doing nothing unusual. I was riding fast on packed powder, making carving turns. I went into a toe turn and and my board completely separated from my feet. BOTH bindings opened, and my board shot off into the woods while I tumbled down the hill. It's pretty simple. *I've used these bindings for a couple of years and I love them. I broke a ladder at Pico last year, but it was fixed.* That doesn't explain why BOTH bindings would open in a toe turn. Why do you think I'd make this up? Just for the enjoyment of idiots on the snowboard forum?


You're full of shit.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

StAntonRider said:


> OOOOO so the ladder broke not the crews gotcha. Then yeah flow sucks no surprise there.


What are the "crews?" Two seasons ago I stepped on the ladder while it was below zero...plastic broke. Ski shop replaced the ladder. So that's your point? Really?


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Sure I did. I was carving toe side and my entire board separated from my feet. Both bindings opened. How much more clear do I have to be?


When you say they opened, do you mean the highback went down like it would do when you strap in? Or did the toe and ankle straps open? That is what everybody seems to be wondering here.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Sure I did. I was carving toe side and my entire board separated from my feet. Both bindings opened. How much more clear do I have to be?


What part of the binding opened? the strap or the hi-back? Id assume the hiback but you never said. If it was the hiback simply falling down did a cable snap? What? I can tell you I know for a fact that if you place the latch all the way up on new flow bindings and press back against the hiback the cable actually pulls the hiback even tighter making it impossible for it to release that way... Did a stud that holds the latch snap off? You've given no info other than complaining.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Sure I did. I was carving toe side and my entire board separated from my feet. Both bindings opened. How much more clear do I have to be?


2 ways to open,

1. both ankle and toe straps unlatched
2. heel cup came down or seperated. which one was it scenario 1 or 2

and any pictures


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> You're full of shit.


If you use bigger, bolder type it might make you sound like you know what you're talking about. I could send you the e-mails from Flow, but you're not worth the time. They've been great with customer service. Again, what do you think my "angle" is here? You're quick to type big bold letters, but why? What do you think I'm trying to say? Other than that you are a colossal douche bag?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> 2 ways to open,
> 
> 1. both ankle and toe straps unlatched
> 2. heel cup came down or seperated. which one was it scenario 1 or 2
> ...


Yeah...cuz after fourteen years I forgot how to put on my bindings. That makes sense.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> If you use bigger, bolder type it might make you sound like you know what you're talking about. I could send you the e-mails from Flow, but you're not worth the time. They've been great with customer service. Again, what do you think my "angle" is here? You're quick to type big bold letters, but why? What do you think I'm trying to say? Other than that you are a colossal douche bag?


I'm just pointing out inconsistencies in your story. You know, like a lawyer would.

You make mighty bold claims, but the details are gray at best.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/73258-yikes-near-death-experience-my-2009-a.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/36115-ok-here-goes-another-flow-thread.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/32420-how-long-do-boots-last-i.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/26780-im-beginning-feel-like-sucker.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/24676-shit-after-all-good-things-i.html


I'm beginning to think it's you, not Flow. Or maybe, STOP FUCKING BUYING FLOWS IF YOU'VE HAD *5*(!!!) YEARS OF SHITTY EXPERIENCES. Looking for a lawyer.. ffs. Someone post the head shaking gif again.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> What part of the binding opened? the strap or the hi-back? Id assume the hiback but you never said. If it was the hiback simply falling down did a cable snap? What? I can tell you I know for a fact that if you place the latch all the way up on new flow bindings and press back against the hiback the cable actually pulls the hiback even tighter making it impossible for it to release that way... Did a stud that holds the latch snap off? You've given no info other than complaining.


That is a great question. I still don't know. As I've stated in other posts, I'm not a newbie to either snowboarding or Flows. I've NEVER seen bindings come off like this. I was in a deep carving toe turn and my bindings opened. It's not like I don't know how to snowboard. Give me some credit! Or post a picture of a black guy smacking himself in the head.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Yeah...cuz after fourteen years I forgot how to put on my bindings. That makes sense.


Dude, relax nobody is saying you messed up. People are just trying to figure out what happened. I understand you are probably still pretty rattled, but knowing what caused your problem may help prevent others from flying out of their bindings. A picture of the failed bindings may help.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm just pointing out inconsistencies in your story. You know, like a lawyer would.
> 
> You make mighty bold claims, but the details are gray at best.


No, you're just being an asshole. You could actually read all of my posts, or you could be, well...an asshole. Can you fathom a reason why I'd make up a story like this? Any reason? Or are you just a douche bag?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Or post a picture of a black guy smacking himself in the head.


You seem to be really up in arms about this. I posted that gif in response to you stating you were looking for a lawyer. I didn't question your account of the scenario at that point. I only started questioning your account after you proceeded to get ultra-defensive and then started posting some stuff that could easily be seen as contradictory.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

the grouch said:


> Dude, relax nobody is saying you messed up. People are just trying to figure out what happened. I understand you are probably still pretty rattled, but knowing what caused your problem may help prevent others from flying out of their bindings. A picture of the failed bindings may help.



They weren't even "failed." Ski patrol followed me down to make sure I was safe. Bindings worked fine. No problems. Have you, any of you, ever had BOTH your bindings open and your board take off down the hill? Anyone? One more time, I've been riding for fourteen years. Do you think today was the day I forgot how to put on my bindings? Really?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> You seem to be really up in arms about this. I posted that gif in response to you stating you were looking for a lawyer. I didn't question your account of the scenario at that point. I only started questioning your account after you proceeded to get ultra-defensive and then started posting some stuff that could easily be seen as contradictory.


Then remove your offensive gif.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Then remove your offensive gif.


In what way is it offensive? Why did it make you so mad? It's a facepalm gif. The same type of facepalm I did when I read that you were looking for a lawyer.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> In what way is it offensive? Why did it make you so mad? It's a facepalm gif. The same type of facepalm I did when I read that you were looking for a lawyer.


lol at smokey being an offensive gif


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> They weren't even "failed." Ski patrol followed me down to make sure I was safe. Bindings worked fine. No problems. Have you, any of you, ever had BOTH your bindings open and your board take off down the hill? Anyone? One more time, I've been riding for fourteen years. Do you think today was the day I forgot how to put on my bindings? Really?


No, I don't think you forgot how to put on your bindings. And I hope I never find out what it feels like to have the board disappear from under me while I'm flying down the hill.
Could your pants may have somehow pulled the release latch on the highbacks? Seems highly unlikely for that to happen to both at the same time, though.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

If he was in a toe side carve, the straps had to open. you cant get your feet out of flow bindings from the rear if you are leaning forward.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsnow, first glad your ok. Sounds like you were hauling ass. 

now, I wasn't there, I didn't see it, no clue what happened. Like many I"m calling user error. Pic of your bindings for details....










Here is a pic of what I assume you have from your comment of "several years old" the power strap version. 

If you had them set up properly how in the hell do 4 out of 8 ratchets pop up all of a sudden. I don't see this happening. 
How many runs did you make that day before the big crash? 
Did the shop use the wrong parts IE ratchet or ladder or not fasten them properly. 

Did someone at the the base of the mountain maybe mess with them IE open the straps? as a bad joke...

No matter how it happened to come on here and shout "I need a lawyer" NO SHIT your gonna get flamed. Really you have enough posts to have seen this coming. 
Again glad your ok, hindsight makes a cool "slam of the day story" but other than that I too must call user error, or the shop screwed them up or someone at the hill was messing with your gear.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

the grouch said:


> No, I don't think you forgot how to put on your bindings. And I hope I never find out what it feels like to have the board disappear from under me while I'm flying down the hill.
> Could your pants may have somehow pulled the release latch on the highbacks? Seems highly unlikely for that to happen to both at the same time, though.


Thanks Grouch and Racer for at least acting like humans and being reasonable. Could my pants have simultaneously pulled up on the latches? Sure...for the first time in fourteen years (these are not my first pair of pants or my first pair of Flows, and neither are fourteen years old). Fucking crazy that I relate a story about what happened to me today and that I am immediately called out for faking it or something, as if I'd gain something by it. Today, after fourteen years of riding, BOTH by bindings opened and I lost my board and I slid into the trees. Yeah! Today was the day I though it would be cool to post a funny story about it on Snowboarding Forum. :facepalm1:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

slyder said:


> surfinsnow, first glad your ok. Sounds like you were hauling ass.
> 
> now, I wasn't there, I didn't see it, no clue what happened. Like many I"m calling user error. Pic of your bindings for details....
> 
> ...


No. I have NRX FXR. Nothing like that. "The Shop," as I mentioned before, is an authorized Flow dealer, and the parts were shipped to them directly from Flow. But keep trying.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> That is a great question. I still don't know. As I've stated in other posts, I'm not a newbie to either snowboarding or Flows. *I've NEVER seen bindings come off like this. I was in a deep carving toe turn and my bindings opened.* It's not like I don't know how to snowboard. Give me some credit!


*Like HOW???* I'm not even interested in trying to mock or insult you or insinuate that you may have fucked up,… I just want to know what failed? 

_…...BUT IVE JUST READ *SEVEN* FUCKING PAGES OF THIS SHIT AND YOU *STILL* HAVEN'T SAID EXACTLY *HOW* THEY OPENED!!!!_


*WHAT* came loose,…? What part of the binding opened up???? The straps, or the Highback?????


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> No. I have NRX FXR. Nothing like that.


Google can't find any Flow bindings with this model. Got a pic to share so I can see what they look like to try to understand what happened to you

Post some pics of your bindings like I mentioned. 

Keep trying, I'm trying to understand what happened and yes I do call user error. I didn't bash or swear or give you shit. You posted, I responded. Yes why make it up, we don't know. But this is an open forum and keyboard ninjas do shit for reasons normal ppl will never understand. 

And as Chomps pointed out, go grab your phone snap some pics or better yet a vid of them working to show us how it could happen

Also just because a Flow Authorized shop did the work what makes you think Flow is responsible and not the shop?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Then remove your offensive gif.


:eyetwitch2: ^this guy drops [email protected]#$%% multiple times but accuses LV of an "offensive gif"


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

if theyre not broken in anyway post accident im saying you slid on your ass backwards, opened the latches half way by them catching in the snow, got up and continued riding, when you went toe your rising heel opened them the rest of the way and out you came. now you feel stupid for your stupid mistake and now your gunna try and abuse the warranty. about right? ive eaten shit myself doing this, and i feel stupid and wish i had unions like everyone else every time, then i remember how awesome my nx2s are for where i am.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

slyder said:


> surfinsnow, first glad your ok. Sounds like you were hauling ass.


AND this was my very first words/thoughts on my response


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

based on earlier posts these would be model
nxt-frx


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

:facepalm1: so my pic is basically EXACTLY what he has....
Since he refuses to post pics of his actual bindings.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Enter another confused reader. What we know.....

You've been riding 14 years
You didn't forget how to put in your bindings
Toe side carve
Board disconnected from feet
Board showed no signs of flaws

Did you inspect what was loose enough to release both feet on the bindings upon retrieval? 

Did you ride your board again after your crash? Was anything different if you strapped in again? 

Was the release simultaneous?

Are your ladders stripped? Could they have slipped from torque?

I (we) just want a detailed account to understand better with you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a pair of Flow nx2-at bindings because I thought it was a good idea. The back opened up on me one time because I didn't snap it closed completely. But honestly I think flow bindings are just plain crappy by design for anyone who rides hard or wants a quality hold to their board. Not because they aren't made well but because theres nothing like cranking your ankle strap into a solid heel cup. I can see how people like them tho.

My guesses:

1. Your back latches are worn out and the extreme pressure was to much and they popped open
2. The front straps slide off the ladder
3. Operator error and you accidentally didn't lock the highback completely


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Simple questions only need simple answers. Look at his post history. Five years of complaining about Flows, including another 'NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE' in 2013.

No details.

No pics.

No explanation other than, 'Guys, I know what I'm doing I'm suing flow'.

User error, attention seeker. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Altephor said:


> Simple questions only need simple answers. Look at his post history. Five years of complaining about Flows, including another 'NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE' in 2013.
> 
> No details.
> 
> ...


I agree with Altephor. I will hop on the bullshit bandwagon too. You're full of bullshit, this was user error. You can't even articulate what happened to make the bindings "fail". I asked twice and others have too. If you can't do that then you probably can't be trusted with any bindings.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

slyder said:


> :facepalm1: so my pic is basically EXACTLY what he has....
> Since he refuses to post pics of his actual bindings.


I don't "refuse" anything, slyder, I just don't keep snowboard porn around. But I took a picture just for you to jack off too. Here is my NS Titan with NXT-FRX bindings. It's all fantasy. Crash never happened today, I was just making it up to give you a boner.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Argo said:


> I agree with Altephor. I will hop on the bullshit bandwagon too. You're full of bullshit, this was user error. You can't even articulate what happened to make the bindings "fail". I asked twice and others have too. If you can't do that then you probably can't be trusted with any bindings.


Yup. Riding fourteen years. Today I decided to make up a story to amuse you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Yup. Riding fourteen years. Today I decided to make up a story to amuse you.


Awesome, thanks. Woke up from my nap and had some reading material to dump to. Time to hit the night club.

Decimo


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Altephor said:


> Simple questions only need simple answers. Look at his post history. Five years of complaining about Flows, including another 'NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE' in 2013.
> 
> No details.
> 
> ...


Put down the crack pipe. FIVE YEARS of complaining about Flows? Did you intentionally ignore all of my post PRAISING Flow? They've been great. Customer service is great, quality is great, when this pair eventually breaks down I'll buy a new set of Flows. You, however, are just an asshole.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

These "my equipment failed, I nearly died, the quality is shite - no it didn't, you're a stupid prick is all" threads are by far my favorites on this forum. They are comedy gold. Especially after 2 tall, cold Avery IPAs. Keep it up fellas.

Surfin - sounds like you had a narrow escape. But please don't use racist language. It's not cool.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

an alternative theory...
haulin ass...wipes out...hits head...blacks out or fugue state. The takes off board and because head trauma...board slips away. He follows the board and ends up ass deep in the woods. And then comes too/wakes up from the temporary fugue state and goes...holy fuck I almost died...the last thing he remembers is ripping down the hill.

glad ur still on the planet

I had some old flows open up several times (highbacks) when ripping hard....got rid of them. On a pair of drakes...hit a windlip and blew up the disc...suddenly flying through the air 1 footy...:eyetwitch2:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> *Like HOW???* I'm not even interested in trying to mock or insult you or insinuate that you may have fucked up,… I just want to know what failed?
> 
> _…...BUT IVE JUST READ *SEVEN* FUCKING PAGES OF THIS SHIT AND YOU *STILL* HAVEN'T SAID EXACTLY *HOW* THEY OPENED!!!!_
> 
> ...


Holy shit Chomps, you forgot the smilies. Wtf dude!! :hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wrath, he has been riding for 14 years. Don't question his theory! Have you learned nothing from this thread?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Put down the crack pipe. FIVE YEARS of complaining about Flows? Did you intentionally ignore all of my post PRAISING Flow? They've been great. Customer service is great, quality is great, when this pair eventually breaks down I'll buy a new set of Flows. You, however, are just an asshole.


Dude. You almost "die" and theres no red flags for you? Just keep riding them till they finish the job? come on man


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Two scenarios exist here...
> 
> 1. Bindings that have functioned perfectly for years by your own admission picked that precise moment to fail simultaneously due to faults in their design.
> 2. You're and idiot and Darwin narrowly missed today.
> ...


Occam's razor! I'm lovin it...linville I doff my chapeau to thee...:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't try to be rational now M2M


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

All you had to do to stop ALL this, was to describe how they opened! Simple! 
We're now 9 pages into this clusterfuck and you STILL haven't described how the bindings opened up on you. One picture, no details?

I think I'm going to quit caring! :shrug:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Holy shit Chomps, you forgot the smilies. Wtf dude!! :hairy:


:lol: holy shite! I missed that myself!  :facepalm1:
 It's late, Im tired from weeks of insomnia, and honestly after all those pages of bs,...?

I JUST WANTED AN ANSWER TO THE GOD DAMNED QUESTION!! 
:dunno: :hairy:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW, the Titan is a directional board. I have the bindings set back, 15-0. Bindings and board are super stiff, unlike you pussies.  You're the guys still sitting on your asses at the top of the lift while I've already kicked up the highback and taken off. So I had one bad day...not one of you has been able to offer to an explanation, except insults and bullshit. The fact is, my bindings released and I lost my board. Now you have a picture. Explain away...apparently I forgot how to ride today, after fourteen years.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> All you had to do to stop ALL this, was to describe how they opened! Simple!
> We're now 9 pages into this clusterfuck and you STILL haven't described how the bindings opened up on you. One picture, no details?
> 
> I think I'm going to quit caring! :shrug:


If I knew how it happened I guess we wouldn't be having this discussion.:facepalm1:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> Awesome, thanks. Woke up from my nap and had some reading material to dump to. Time to hit the night club.
> 
> Decimo


Why do I feel like I'm the only one who clicked on the decimo link. Damn.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> ..apparently I forgot how to ride today, after fourteen years.


Alzheimers!!! There!! There's your explanation! It's better than any you've given.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> If I knew how it happened I guess we wouldn't be having this discussion.:facepalm1:


So you came here to ask us how it happened? Plenty of people have given you great theories. But we weren't there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There is only one jackass in this thread. The guy that can't figure out that his flows could have come loose at the high back or the straps, the straps would either still be off when you found the board or not. The same one that was talking about lawyering up to sue flow then talk about his love for them. Lay off the dabs dude, your iq is already to low to handle anymore.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> BTW, the Titan is a directional board. I have the bindings set back, 15-0. Bindings and board are super stiff, unlike you pussies.  You're the guys still sitting on your asses at the top of the lift while I've already kicked up the highback and taken off. So I had one bad day...not one of you has been able to offer to an explanation, except insults and bullshit. The fact is, my bindings released and I lost my board. Now you have a picture. Explain away...apparently I forgot how to ride today, after fourteen years.


No shit we can't offer an explanation. You've given no details to extrapolate one from. God you're dense. According to you, absolutely nothing is wrong with the binding following this incident. Guess what genius? That means IT'S NOT THE BINDINGS.



Altephor said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/73258-yikes-near-death-experience-my-2009-a.html
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/36115-ok-here-goes-another-flow-thread.html
> 
> ...


I already gave the evidence of your other 'quality issues' you've had with Flow. There's also another wonderful thread in which you tell someone they don't know how to use Flows, then proceed to give them incorrect explanations. Two 'near-death' experiences, but you're just gonna go right on using the same bindings? Either you're an idiot or a drama queen. Probably both.

Please, keep using Flows, most likely incorrectly. I'll wait for the post from someone when you actually die from user error. Until then I'm gonna assume all your whining and bravado is simply for attention seeking. *****.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> Why do I feel like I'm the only one who clicked on the decimo link. Damn.


Looks fun right!?! I would not pay $133 to go but I got hooked up so fuckit.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol: holy shite! I missed that myself!  :facepalm1:
> It's late, Im tired from weeks of insomnia, and honestly after all those pages of bs,...?
> 
> I JUST WANTED AN ANSWER TO THE GOD DAMNED QUESTION!!
> :dunno: :hairy:


There ya go! Back to your best!

BTW I'm voting the hairy smilie as being the best fucking awesome smilie on here by far. He's the kind of smilie that will make sure his highbacks are fully locked in before proceeding downwards. :hairy:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Altephor said:


> No shit we can't offer an explanation. You've given no details to extrapolate one from. God you're dense. According to you, absolutely nothing is wrong with the binding following this incident. Guess what genius? That means IT'S NOT THE BINDINGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digital footprints are a bitch. Lol. Irony aside, I still don't like the n word on here.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Altephor said:


> No shit we can't offer an explanation. You've given no details to extrapolate one from. God you're dense. According to you, absolutely nothing is wrong with the binding following this incident. Guess what genius? That means IT'S NOT THE BINDINGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I made it all up just for you. I've ridden all over the country, but I waited until today to make up a story to amuse your pathetic ass. Yup. That's what I do.:jumping1:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I clicked. You go there with your wife? Clubs suck after you get married.


Depends on the club...lol.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Looks fun right!?! I would not pay $133 to go but I got hooked up so fuckit.


Does look fun! but also looks like trouble if you're not single. I better stick to beer and pool.:angry:


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Page 11 did I miss it or ? 

So Surfinsnow was it the highback or the strap that let go or worse were the binding still in the up lock position ?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah ridenbend, she is going too. Our friend designed the place and does the lighting too. He got us on the list. I wouldn't pay for it. We very rarely go out and do stuff like this. Usually traveling, hiking or snowboarding. It will be a fun adventure!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Digital footprints are a bitch. Lol. Irony aside, I still don't like the n word on here.


In Atlanta "*****" with an 'a not an 'er is commonly used with all races. Its the cool thing to do. From indians to mexicans to white and black. But you gotta say it with a "cool" slang referring to your homies. Literally every frat boy or goofy white kid refers to his bros as "my *****". I think its retarded personally but whatever.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ZeMax said:


> Page 11 did I miss it or ?
> 
> So Surfinsnow was it the highback or the strap that let go or worse were the binding still in the up lock position ?


I wish I knew. I wish I wasn't being berated for it. I honestly don't know what happened. It looked like one was up and one was down when I dug the board out of the trees. I've had one binding fail because of a broken cable or ladder. I have never had both feet fall out and the board go out from under me. But at least there are plenty of assholes on this forum who can say it was all my fault, despite not having been there or knowing anything about it!  Not referring to you, btw.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Problem is between binding and the board


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> But at least there are plenty of assholes on this forum who can say it was all my fault, despite not having been there or knowing anything about it!


Unfortunately, it looks like you're the one that got away....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Yeah ridenbend, she is going too. Our friend designed the place and does the lighting too. He got us on the list. I wouldn't pay for it. We very rarely go out and do stuff like this. Usually traveling, hiking or snowboarding. It will be a fun adventure!


I hear ya.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> In Atlanta "*****" with an 'a not an 'er is commonly used with all races. Its the cool thing to do. From indians to mexicans to white and black. But you gotta say it with a "cool" slang referring to your homies. Literally every frat boy or goofy white kid refers to his bros as "my *****". I think its retarded personally but whatever.


Well, I'm not in Atlanta. And yes, it's retarded. And racist. And utterly fucking offensive.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Well, I'm not in Atlanta. And yes, it's retarded. And racist. And utterly fucking offensive.


I think thats the problem with our country. Everybody is so damn sensitive. Live and let live. And if you don't like something don't pay attention to it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I wish I knew....
> 
> ....I honestly don't know what happened. It looked one was up and one was down when I dug the board out of the trees. I I've had one binding fail because of a broken cable or ladder. I have never had both feet fall out and the board go out from under me.



If you had given *that* answer 10 freakin pages ago,...? NO SHITSTORM!! :blink:

Now? Based on your above answer,.. Have you checked to see if you still have both feet? One must still be in the binders?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Does look fun! but also looks like trouble if you're not single. I better stick to beer and pool.:angry:


Looks like something out of Zoolander to me. Hope Argo is up on his Blue Steel


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> I wish I knew. I wish I wasn't being berated for it. I honestly don't know what happened. It looked like one was up and one was down when I dug the board out of the trees. I've had one binding fail because of a broken cable or ladder. I have never had both feet fall out and the board go out from under me. But at least there are plenty of assholes on this forum who can say it was all my fault, despite not having been there or knowing anything about it!  Not referring to you, btw.


Make sure you wear your board leash the next time you go. Would hate to see a child get hurt just because you buckled your bindings incorrectly.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Problem is between binding and the board


I've just never had a problem with this set up before. How do both feet come out of the bindings? One more time -- I'm not a beginner. I've never seen anything like this happen. I've had a ratchet break and still managed to ride to the bottom. How do both feet come out of the bindings?

Oh, I'm stupid. After fourteen years, I just forgot how to ride.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I think thats the problem with our country. Everybody is so damn sensitive. Live and let live. And if you don't like something don't pay attention to it.


Yeah right, "sensitive"... :facepalm1:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Altephor said:


> Make sure you wear your board leash the next time you go. Would hate to see a child get hurt just because you buckled your bindings incorrectly.



Yup. I agree. I forgot how to strap in. Silly me. I'll try to remember gooder next time! Thanks for your help.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> I've just never had a problem with this set up before. How do both feet come out of the bindings? One more time -- I'm not a beginner. I've never seen anything like this happen. I've had a ratchet break and still managed to ride to the bottom. How do both feet come out of the bindings?
> 
> Oh, I'm stupid. After fourteen years, I just forgot how to ride.


How about we end it with:

1. You didn't lock into the highbacks correctly

2. The aforementioned installation of new ratchets and cables was faulty

3. Material breakdown in either ratchets or cables occurred simulataneously

But you lived to drink another beer! Yay!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> In Atlanta "*****" with an 'a not an 'er is commonly used with all races. Its the cool thing to do. From indians to mexicans to white and black. But you gotta say it with a "cool" slang referring to your homies. Literally every frat boy or goofy white kid refers to his bros as "my *****". I think its retarded personally but whatever.


Get overheard using that word anywhere in Detroit,..? Doesn't matter whether or not it's an "a" an "er" or an "ero?" You are gonna be one shot fulla holes, gingah, white boy muther fucker!  :shrug:

Juss sayin'. :dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah right, "sensitive"... :facepalm1:


I'm just saying that there will always be things that people say or do that you don't agree with or will offend you if you allow it to. Unless someone is directly trying to harm or offend me I could careless what they say or do.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm just saying that there will always be things that people say or do that you don't agree with or will offend you if you allow it to. Unless someone is directly trying to harm or offend me I could careless what they say or do.


Yeah right, I didn't agree with the holocaust either and I'm guessing you probably didn't either but hey, it didn't affect you or me so everything's cool right? #thinkbeforeyoutype


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Get overheard using that word anywhere in Detroit,..? Doesn't matter whether or not it's an "a" an "er" or an "ero?" You are gonna be one shot fulla holes, gingah, white boy muther fucker!  :shrug:
> 
> Juss sayin'. :dunno:


I wish it was still like that. But this new bread of teens aren't bound by the old ways of racism and love to act like idiots thinking they're lil thugs. Lame to me.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good shit fellas. I must say I hate reading and I read straight thru all 13 pages of this thread...AND I STILL DON'T KNOW WETHER IT WAS THE HIGHBACK OR THE STRAPS!!!! WTF???


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, Read this whole bullshit thread.

surfin, based on the 5 previous threads detailing your multiple "near death" experiences, I think you should find a new hobby.

I hear knitting is the cats pajamas. 

PS, Please don't come to my hill.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> I don't "refuse" anything, slyder, I just don't keep snowboard porn around. But I took a picture just for you to jack off too. Here is my NS Titan with NXT-FRX bindings. It's all fantasy. Crash never happened today, I was just making it up to give you a boner.


it's obvious why most of the members here think your a prick, you are. 
Snowboard porn, WTF is that and when did I ask you to post snowboard porn. 
Next why would I want to jack of to a pic of your shitty ass set up, leaning against shelf paper cabinets witha rubber made tote on it. Just not appealing. 
Do you have a male genitalia fetish, you keep talking about boners, and porn and wacking off. 
IF your into guys and this is your way of hitting on older men...sorry I pass :finger1:

but if this is your way of self importance and sexual gratification, it explains many of your posts in this thread

I still call user error and this must really burn you to hear...since you have mentioned no more than a dozen times that you've ridden for 14 years and yet you can't strap in any better than a newbie with the simplest of bindings on the market... :injured:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

J.Schaef said:


> Well, Read this whole bullshit thread.
> 
> surfin, based on the 5 previous threads detailing your multiple "near death" experiences, I think you should find a new hobby.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. That might just be _the_ post of the thread...:jumping1:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah right, I didn't agree with the holocaust either and I'm guessing you probably didn't either but hey, it didn't affect you or me so everything's cool right? #thinkbeforeyoutype


Your missing the point. I guess all the comedians making jew jokes are evil people and offend you as well. #hashtagsareracist


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

crash77 said:


> Good shit fellas. I must say I hate reading and I read straight thru all 13 pages of this thread...AND I STILL DON'T KNOW WETHER IT WAS THE HIGHBACK OR THE STRAPS!!!! WTF???


Honestly I would love to hear his conversation with flow:

Surfin: my bindings let go and I almost died, you owe me money.

Flow: oh I'm sorry to hear that sir, what went wrong with the binding?

Surfin: my feet fell out

Flow: yes sir I understand, but which part of the binding failed?

Surfin: my feet fell out.

Flow: yes sir, so the bindings are broken?

Surfin: no nothing is broken 

Flow: well sir if the binding is working correctly then they wouldn't have opened, so there must be a broken part or malfunction.

Surfin: no I'm still using them, they work fine. But my feet fell out. Can I have money now?

Flow: sir there is really nothing we can do for you if nothing is broken.

Surfin: listen, I've been riding for 14 years...

Flow: *click*


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Altephor said:


> Honestly I would love to hear his conversation with flow:
> 
> Surfin: my bindings let go and I almost died, you owe me money.
> 
> ...


love it :jumping1:

New best post of this thread !!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Altephor said:


> Honestly I would love to hear his conversation with flow:
> 
> Surfin: my bindings let go and I almost died, you owe me money.
> 
> ...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*You forgot some smiles.*



slyder said:


> it's obvious why most of the members here think your a prick, you are.
> Snowboard porn, WTF is that and when did I ask you to post snowboard porn.
> Next why would I want to jack of to a pic of your shitty ass set up, leaning against shelf paper cabinets witha rubber made tote on it. Just not appealing.
> Do you have a male genitalia fetish, you keep talking about boners, and porn and wacking off.
> ...


#1 Who cares about my stupid shelf?

#2 I've ridden this set-up at Squaw, Alpine, Kirkwood and more places than your whiney ass can dream of. It's worked fine at K22, The Wave and The Wall. Piss off.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Altephor said:


> Honestly I would love to hear his conversation with flow:
> 
> Surfin: my bindings let go and I almost died, you owe me money.
> 
> ...



Haha. Literally laughed out loud


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


>


Why do you have to bring up videos of black guys which have absolutely nothing to do with what I said? You made up quotes which I didn't say, then you attached a funny black guy gif to your made-up quotes. Good work.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> #1 Who cares about my stupid shelf?
> 
> #2 I've ridden this set-up at Squaw, Alpine, Kirkwood and more places than your whiney ass can dream of. It's worked fine at K22, The Wave and The Wall. Piss off.


#3 I've ridden for 14years and at more places than you. Let me brag some more about how great I am but dont' know how to flip up a simple high back !!!

I must have really hit a nerve. I guess maybe you really did come on today to make up some shit and ask for a pity party. 
Hey I got a lawyer ph # for you to help on your lawsuit for Flow. 1-800-Ima- dumbass


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Why do you have to bring up videos of black guys which have absolutely nothing to do with what I said?


Why are you now referring to them as "black guys"? What were you referring to them as earlier?


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah right, I didn't agree with the holocaust either and I'm guessing you probably didn't either but hey, it didn't affect you or me so everything's cool right? #thinkbeforeyoutype


I think hashtags are what is wrong with the world  

Social progress is happening, but its slow and reaches each part of world at a different pace. I agree with M2M here.

I ride cartels, because I've never been ejected! So... Are you riding those tomorrow, since they're fine and all?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

JH84 said:


> Are you riding those tomorrow, since they're fine and all?


of course he is he needs to keep his streak of riding for over 14yrs going and the simple fact that there is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with the bindings doesn't hurt either, user error


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

found a picture of surfin.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

slyder said:


> #3 I've ridden for 14years and at more places than you. Let me brag some more about how great I am but dont' know how to flip up a simple high back !!!
> 
> I must have really hit a nerve. I guess maybe you really did come on today to make up some shit and ask for a pity party.
> Hey I got a lawyer ph # for you to help on your lawsuit for Flow. 1-800-Ima- dumbass


Exactly! After all these years I forgot to flip up the highback. That must be it. I forgot how to snowboard. What a fucking asshole.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Exactly! After all these years I forgot to flip up the highback. That must be it. I forgot how to snowboard.


You realize, based on deductive reasoning...... That this is the only possible explanation right?

Irony is ironic.



surfinsnow said:


> What a fucking asshole.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Exactly! After all these years I forgot to flip up the highback. That must be it. I forgot how to snowboard. What a fucking asshole.



Oh, wait, I forgot to flip up BOTH highbacks! I'm such a noob! :happy:


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.





surfinsnow said:


> Says the guy who posts the ***** gifs. Thanks.





J.Schaef said:


> found a picture of surfin.


Fits perfectly.... hopefully the binders on his hoveraround aren't defective.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess the main lesson to take from this thread is that after 14 years of snowboarding, one becomes infallible regarding anything snowboarding related.

Well, either that or surfinsnow is a fucking idiot.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

The Wall at Kirkwood. The Chutes at Mount Rose. But I forgot to close both my bindings in the Berkshires. You go with that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

wait for it wait for it, here it is....


surfinsnow said:


> The Wall at Kirkwood. The Chutes at Mount Rose. But I forgot to close both my bindings in the Berkshires. You go with that.


MORE BRAGGING you've got to be the worlds best snowboarder all the places you've ridden. but wait. 

I fell out of both my bindings, how could that possibly happen, I don knoe....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> The Wall at Kirkwood. The Chutes at Mount Rose. But I forgot to close both my bindings in the Berkshires. You go with that.


I find it ironic that you expect us to believe that you are incapable of a mistake due to your years of riding, yet at the same time expect us to believe that a binding that had provided years of trusty service suddenly failed spectacularly. Not one of them, but both of them. Simultaneously.

One factor involved (you) is human and capable of mistakes. The other factor involved is an inanimate object with no human mistake factor. 

Seriously dude, quit being a fucking idiot and just admit it - you fucked up. You can't answer the question of how or why the bindings failed simply due to the fact that they almost certainly failed due to rider error and you're either too stupid to realize it or too proud to admit it.

I've been riding a long time and I've never seen a dumbass fall out of his bindings.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> The Wall at Kirkwood. The Chutes at Mount Rose. But I forgot to close both my bindings in the Berkshires. You go with that.












are we supposed to be impressed?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey gang I just got a PM from snowinsurf. I swear he's hitting on me. This is getting uncomfortable.



> You be so cool! I bet your Burton rig from Target ROCKS IT at Mountain Creek, beyotch! What is your fucking problem, anyway?


How is it I"m getting all this hard asses loving gestures. Maybe the fact that I called him out OR maybe he's coming out...but this is the wrong guy for that !!!

He's been riding for 14 yrs yet doesn't know Target doesn't sell snowboards. 
Sorry I had no plans on riding Mountain Creek. My main problem is you...
It's pretty simple. Your just pissed me and others called you out and aren't supporting your pity party, well head back to all those great places that you continue to brag that you've ridden. Share this story of your Ejection from your board, and tell them your suing Flow and lets see how many of them laugh in your face and call you a dumbass !!!!

I'm new to the sport but I have never forgotten to close the highbacks on my Flows Maybe when I hit that 14 yr mark of riding and have gotten to ride some of the resorts that you have I will at one point think I'm so cool I don't need to strap in and then blame others for my stupidity and go onto the intwebz forum and say how this sooooo wasn't user error. 
Then again, I don't ever plan on being that dumbass guy and if this did happen I would never go onto the internet and say I need to sue a company do to my error in equipment use. Ya know flipping one lever on each binding is a daunting task for some....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know how this guy can possibly have 14 years of riding under his belt when he seems to have the mentality of a 12 year old. :facepalm1:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Best thread in a long time. Please do not close!!!! 

You're only making worse for yourself when you say the bindings have worked flawlessly in so many various situations and then the one time BOTH bindings released at once.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess after 14 years of riding all over the place with arrogance, His bindings finally says "Fuck you! your on your own now bitch!" :laughat2: then it felt guilty "oops,sorry my bad...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Best thread in a long time. Please do not close!!!!
> 
> You're only making worse for yourself when you say the bindings have worked flawlessly in so many various situations and then the one time BOTH bindings released at once.


He's simply too damn dumb to comprehend this.

You know who fits the bill for that kind of stuff? A guy who would fail to properly secure his bindings resulting in a sudden and unintended mid-slope ejection.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm telling ya....he hit his head....and is now going mental. Head injuries can and do change personalities. So perhaps he has been riding 14 years but ding dong'd the old bean. There are lots of times a person bangs head...continues to ski/ride and doesn't remember riding in the afternoon.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Whahhhhhhhhhh. I just related a story which actually happened to me, and half a dozen douche bag cunts chimed in. Thanks for making this such swell places to hang out.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

your welcome to leave and not come back. so all us douche bag cunts no longer bother you 
to the guy who was 1st to call names, get all angry then continue to BRAG about all the great places he's ridden. Makes the story of your ejaculation even more unbelievable. 

“Who knows himself a braggart, let him fear this, for it will come to pass that every braggart shall be found an ass.” 
― William Shakespeare


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Whahhhhhhhhhh. I just related a story which actually happened to me, and half a dozen douche bag cunts chimed in. Thanks for making this such swell places to hang out.



Where did you think you were? Preschool?

We aren't here to coddle your dumbass.

If we can entertain ourselves, especially at the expense of someone stupid, we will. This isn't news.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey I like penis can i get a Pm for the history books?


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Altephor said:


> Honestly I would love to hear his conversation with flow:
> 
> Surfin: my bindings let go and I almost died, you owe me money.
> 
> ...


You forgot the "suck me my dick dry" and other innuendos.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> Whahhhhhhhhhh. I just related a story which actually happened to me, and half a dozen douche bag cunts chimed in. Thanks for making this such swell places to hang out.


Other than suggesting that lawyering up may not be the best idea, literally nobody gave you any crap about your story until you said this:



surfinsnow said:


> Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.


Hopefully you can kinda see how that might have changed the tone of the thread.

Otherwise, great read. 10/10. Would thread again.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I guess the main lesson to take from this thread is that after 14 years of snowboarding, one becomes infallible regarding anything snowboarding related.
> 
> Well, either that or surfinsnow is a fucking idiot.


Plot twist surfin is 14


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Now I'm looking for a ***** douche bag to suck my dick. I only told you what happened, bitch.


I was going to give you a sympathetic ear to this whole situation, but language like this? Not cool. 

Until you get your temper and language in check, this thread is done.


----------

